# Friday Pics



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Bam Bam Jamboree in Sargent last weekend....the local JP working the dunking booth! He's a great sport....between the girls....he hit the water 4 times in 4 throws 4 different times! :rotfl:

Then Capt. Hank Sandifer took over! :biggrin:

Dr's BenAnna's 1 year old....Wyatt


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

When things go bump in the night...it's usually expensive.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

after the rain on tuesday. we had to wait it out for about 4 hours, then they caught these fish in 2 hours.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Nice haul, Capt. David.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

With the weather being so hot I thought I'd post a few mountain 
pictures from near the old Colorado mining town of Leadville. Later Baker


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

My two boys. They always know how to make me forget the troubles in my life.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Here are few more


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Pics from the 4th*

:cheers:


----------



## timberhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

*whooppppsssss*


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*POC a few weeks back*

:brew:

Slow fishing in the bays, but we found some kings in the beachfront....


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

me and my lovely bride at our recent wedding:


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Took this one down in Santa Fe a few months ago.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Inks lake a few weekends ago... It was over 100 deg. every day..

*Click images for larger views.*


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Aggie Blue geared up for a UFO hunt.....


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Nice pics everyone.


----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

that's one lucky flounder...


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Is it hot in here or just me


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Gluconda said:


> *Fishing and uh....my boat! *


does she know that you cut off her head every time you take a picture of her?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Kewel pic folks...A few from me.

GT300 sailboat race in Freeport. Got to cover this for the club and do some of the offical shots from freeport.. These guys and gals go from Brownsville to Galveston on the Cats.....3 day event.























































And sunrise on the Galveston Seawall, July 4th weekend










Lastly, a sandcastle I found on the beach.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Sure did get busy in here pretty quick.

46 (30 members and 16 guests)


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

chiefcharlie said:


> Aggie Blue geared up for a UFO hunt.....


That just made my day...LMAO


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Some guy rolling his trailer down the launch???? Gutted kitchen at my parents house. Sorry about pic quality cam phone


----------



## Propwash (Jul 29, 2005)

Destin Harbor, July 2007










Port Mansfield snapper fishing...we were on the same fish!


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

Some fish from 7/3


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Good times come and go! Couple of my *old favorites.sad2sm*


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> me and my lovely bride at our recent wedding:


What The!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

*My first house . . . .*

. . . . moving in today!!!


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

What flounder/speck??? I'm flustered!!!!!:cop:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That dog cracks me up.

Remember folks, if the pictures aren't yours, don't post them.

TH


----------



## schmitty (May 16, 2006)

Good looking house ... congratulations ..... schmitty


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

A few more *oldies *from PM trip. Geez when our *Capt said the pigs are here and get your azzzzes out of the bote he was right! lol*


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> That dog cracks me up.
> 
> Remember folks, if the pictures aren't yours, don't post them.
> 
> TH


You mean gluconda didn't catch that.... uh flounder?


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I've got a bevy coming today!

Our foster dog Lucky, she's now at a new home, she's cooling in the garden.









Beans is.........well, she's a badger dog that doesn't know badgers don't hide under my seat! (she'll get in the truck any time the door is open!)










Did somebody say "snake thread?"









This is a ferry crossing the Ouachita River @ Enterprise, La.... right near the Jim Bowie Relay Station...Jim named the community.










































Finally got my '53 Chevy up and runnin. She's full stock and had a frame-off restoration in the early 80's. Always been in my family, not quite 47,000 miles!


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Pic#1 My Son ready to leave for El Rancho Cima
#2 Adult Leader's Tents, 3rd one was my home for a week
#3 Moments before the Mile swim he finished 13 of 37.
#4 Tarantula that lived under a rock 10' from my tent.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> me and my lovely bride at our recent wedding:


Which one are you? We might be cousins by marriage!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Man, that truck is awesome...47K miles...shoot is still new.



huntinguy said:


> I've got a bevy coming today!
> 
> Our foster dog Lucky, she's now at a new home, she's cooling in the garden.
> 
> ...


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

*Melinda and cap[tain Wrigt Taylor*

10,000 Islands


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

bear hide said:


> Pic#1 My Son ready to leave for El Rancho Cima
> #2 Adult Leader's Tents, 3rd one was my home for a week
> #3 Moments before the Mile swim he finished 13 of 37.
> #4 Tarantula that lived under a rock 10' from my tent.


Green to you from an Eagle. Those will be memories and lessons that stick with him for years to come!

I still remember my summers at camp, especially when one or both of my parents went. Did National Jamboree in '96 as Senior Patrol Leader. Great post.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Melon said:


> A few more *oldies *from PM trip. Geez when our *Capt said the pigs are here and get your azzzzes out of the bote he was right! lol*


Thank God they weren't wearing bikinis....


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

me and my bud chillin' in the pool..


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

huntinguy said:


> Green to you from an Eagle. Those will be memories and lessons that stick with him for years to come!
> 
> I still remember my summers at camp, especially when one or both of my parents went. Did National Jamboree in '96 as Senior Patrol Leader. Great post.


Me too ... Eagle Scout, three palms, Vigil Order of the Arrow.

There are some great cat fish just below the spillway at El Ranch Cima, they love hotdogs.

I even worked as a Ranger at Buffalo Trails in the primitive camp "The Park" ...

Below ... Artemis ready to fist 'em up ... ! Ha ha ha ha ha ...


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

Pic#1 My Son ready to leave for El Rancho Cima
#2 Adult Leader's Tents, 3rd one was my home for a week

Green to ya from an old Scoutmaster.
Have to admit that was my least favorite camp though.
Just a Star?


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

My daughter, she's starting to give smiles more often.










And my son on an important business lunch.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 15, 2008)

Alright Spec ... you asked for it ...












Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Me too ... Eagle Scout, three palms, Vigil Order of the Arrow.
> 
> There are some great cat fish just below the spillway at El Ranch Cima, they love hotdogs.
> 
> ...


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

fajitas and my good friend cameron 7/4/09...


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*A great day in Baffin*

Who's that character holding the fish ...lol


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

A few from last week in Gulf Shores, Alabama. My 7 year old driving the offshore boat back in to harbor. After 3 kids and 4 decades of living, Mom still has it going on.


----------



## McAnulty (May 31, 2009)

The rig down in Matty


























A landscaping job I did at my mothers

























The Bowtie loaded down


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

1. Bass I caught and the bait was as long as he was. Smoked it like a champ though.

2. My girls


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Artemis said:


> Alright Spec ... you asked for it ...


I deserved that ... ha ha ha ha ha ...


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Artemis said:


> Alright Spec ... you asked for it ...


And the gloves are off!!:slimer:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

1. My boy won't put his fishing rod down
2.My daughter handing out Fathers Day gifts
3. My boy with his 1st sparkler
4. Team Hotrod 1st place biggest fish. Matty Offshore Tourney
5. Team Hotrod, awards.


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

*She's got it down.*

I took Maddie fishing this morning. At 2 1/2 yrs she already got it down pat.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Few recent wrecks I've picked up recently

1. Toyota Scion 1093 @ Katy Gaston
2. Ford dodged a squirell in the road, Pecan Grove
3. Hwy 6 by Voss
4. This morning at 3am 99 @ 90
5. This morning at 2am. Hwy 6 by Dulles. The guy on the ground is ok, he was drunk and rolled his new truck several times.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

That white car # 4 hit this New 09 Camaro SS at 99 @ 90


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Some dude let me play with his toy today. I think I like it!  H/U


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Ratcliff, Texas bbq joint with a super classy sign we saw earlier this week while doing tadpole surveys in the Crockett.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Freak*

Not sure if this translates but... that is a spiked collar on some guy sitting beside the road just off Westheimer.

Speechless.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Hot Springs, AR last weekend


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Some really cool pics this week! :biggrin:

The new Crab Trap restaurant in Sargent.

Big beach flote

Some of the trash we picked up on the beach last weekend! Somebody caught the little shark and just left it on the beach with their pile of beer cans.....and somebody else celebrated the Fourth with a new flag and threw the packaging on the ground!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Somebody PM'd me about the driving on Sargent Beach.....if you stay on the hard pack you wont have any problems......but watch out for the sinkholes just above the water line halfway to Mitchells cut!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Lol Harbormaster. This was my truck last summer on Sargent beach. That black mud underneath.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

MC, you look good in white!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



mastercylinder said:


> me and my lovely bride at our recent wedding:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

A couple of early morning shrimpers...








:bluefish:


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

*Killer!*



MEGABITE said:


> Hot Springs, AR last weekend


That's a bike riding institution! Sweet!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Sunrise on Sam's Beach at the TTMB outpost


----------



## buckshot84 (Jan 17, 2008)

NEW BOAT, I GET TO PICK HER UP THIS WEEK
21FT NAUTIC STAR


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

nice looking boat . that smile says a lot


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

MR. L. said:


> nice looking boat . that smile says a lot


That's knot a smile...that's a ch*t eating grin, congrats! :rotfl:

Mont...are you still gonna be there in the morning...may stop by! J/K :biggrin:


----------



## buckshot84 (Jan 17, 2008)

THANK YOU I COULD BARELY SPEAK STRAIGHT ON FRIDAY CUZ I WAS SO EXCITED!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Good looking boat buckshot.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

My niece who graduated from Texas AM this year. These were took in Africa. She told me she's going back to teach there at College Station this year.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

*Hawaii*

Last week in Hawaii


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

*New Topwater Lure*

New Topwater Lure it catches her everytime! lol


----------

